# mouse nest in a outboard motor



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

i found this in my newest found motor ! i had the lower unit off and was doing a compression test and dog food was blowing out the exhaust housing. the picture is the exhaust cover off the power head with food and nest and the other is when i cleaned it out. the motor is a 1956 30 h.p. evinrude.


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

johnrude said:


> i found this in my newest found motor ! i had the lower unit off and was doing a compression test and dog food was blowing out the exhaust housing. the picture is the exhaust cover off the power head with food and nest and the other is when i cleaned it out. the motor is a 1956 30 h.p. evinrude.


Good to see you are still at it Steve.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

I found that if you put peppermint oil drops all thru the boat and motor area the mice leave things alone.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

johnrude said:


> was doing a compression test and dog food was blowing out the exhaust housing.


This is when, and ONLY when, you ABSOLUTELY know something is Definitely wrong... Dog food blowing out the exhaust housing! Lol this about killed me! 

Little oil dripping? Not necessarily a problem. Smell of gas? Nah, could be no issue. No lights? Could just be a switch. Dog food shooting out the exhaust? You have ISSUES!


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> This is when, and ONLY when, you ABSOLUTELY know something is Definitely wrong... Dog food blowing out the exhaust housing! Lol this about killed me!
> 
> Little oil dripping? Not necessarily a problem. Smell of gas? Nah, could be no issue. No lights? Could just be a switch. Dog food shooting out the exhaust? You have ISSUES!


I'm glad I'm not the only one laughing myself silly! That is just so hilarious to read!! :clap: [obviously not so much watching it happen] 

..."dog food was blowing out the exhaust housing" ROTFL !!


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

when i dropped the lower unit there was dog food on top of the impeller housing. and i thought that was it but it was shooting out like rockets from the compression. i have it cleaned out now you can see in the one pic. and i have the lower unit rebuilt and back on and i will have the powerhead back on this week and should be ready to run very soon.


----------



## Alwsfishin (Apr 5, 2004)

LOL...Steve I used to have them build there nest around the carb before I started using moth balls. The carb would be froze solid from urine. It was also hard to find enough male moths for my 6 motors!!!


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

i take the tops off all my motors [17] for the winter ! plus if the dog starts sniffing a certain spot i set traps ! that motor with the big nest was a motor i bought off craigslist on the 4th of this month and it was in a shed for a lot of years.


----------

